# bulgar wheat/quinoa



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

are these just as good as brown rice? they fit with what I want but are they bleached like white rice or shall I just stick to brown rice?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Quinoa is much better than rice. It is a complete protein with good carbs.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bulgur wheat, quinoa (and buckwheat) are all better than rice for nutritional value - more protein, more vits, more minerals. Rice ain't bad though, so good to mix them up.


----------



## daptone (Jun 19, 2011)

Just started eating quinoa recently and can recommend it.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

are they better than brown rice or just rice in general? sorry for being a bit thick


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> are they better than brown rice or just rice in general? sorry for being a bit thick


Well they have more protein and micronutrients than either white or brown rice... but rice (either kind) is cheaper, and is also (I think) higher in kcals than the others, so it has it's place too.

Brown and white rice are both pretty similar - slightly more fiber etc in brown rice, but lower kcals.

Personally, since all of the above are fairly similar in respect of how to cook with them, I like to have a supply in of a couple of different things and mix it up from meal to meal - one meal brown rice, next meal quinoa, next meal buckwheat or white rice etc.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Quinoa is really nice if you add a stock cube when cooking too - gives it a really good flavour. Or Sainsburys sell a pre-cooked version you can just add to salads etc (or re-cook).


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i eat quinoa an awful lot its great quick to cook and you cant fk it up like you can with rice sometimes lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Brown Rice is the most overatted food in BBing. Has very little nutritional value.

Its the worse tasting rices with slightly more fibre (and a lower GI because of that), but who eats rice without meat? Eat meat, or anyother lower GI food reduces the net GI of the meal and the effect of the spooky evil scary scary insulin spiking monster.

Quinoa and Bulgar wheat are far more nutritious than all types of of rice.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

cheers everyone


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Brown Rice is the most overatted food in BBing. Has very little nutritional value.
> 
> Its the worse tasting rices with slightly more fibre (and a lower GI because of that), but who eats rice without meat? Eat meat, or anyother lower GI food reduces the net GI of the meal and the effect of the spooky evil scary scary insulin spiking monster.
> 
> Quinoa and Bulgar wheat are far more nutritious than all types of of rice.


what else would you say are good alternatives to brown rice mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> what else would you say are good alternatives to brown rice mate


anything you like eating.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i eat loads of both of these when im not on no carbs. super food


----------

